# Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?



## Mischbeck (20. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schonmal mit den Matze Koch Boilies von Top Secret gefischt ?
Die Murmeln sollen ja auch sehr weich sein und sich zum Teil im Wasser auflösen.
Habe bei den Gerätehändlern in der Gegend auch noch keine gefunden, müsste ich dann auch im Net bestellen, deswegen meine Frage hier.


----------



## Justsu (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Schau mal da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240519&highlight=matze


----------



## Thxmpsxn (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hi,
fische selbst schon seit einiger Zeit diese Boilies. Die haben mir meinen bisher dicksten Karpfen gebracht: 36 Pf  !
Gefangen mit PVA Montage auf Tropic-Birdfood im Baggersee. 
Auch die Leber-Muschel sind sehr fängig. Die anderen Sorten hab ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert. Die werde ich jetzt mal bald im Herbst ausprobieren.
Die Boilies sind zwar weicher als herkömmliche Boilies, haben durch ihre weichere Konsistenz aber den Vorteil, das sie umso intensiver Duftstoffe ins Wasser abgeben. Und wenn Du etwas härtere Boilies haben möchtest, lässt Du die Matze Boilies einfach ein bis zwei Tage ausserhalb der Tüte an der Luft trocknen. Mein Händler hat sie auch noch nicht im Programm, die bekommst Du aber im Net für ca. 9,50 € pro kg.
Und von der Auflösezeit im Wasser unterscheiden die sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht von irgendwelchen anderen "Zementmurmeln".
Bin zufrieden mit den Boilies.#6


----------



## Chefkoch85 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also nix gegen matze und seine boilies (hab sie auch noch net gefischt) aber für 10euro pro Kilo bekommt man auch ich will nicht sagen bessere aber namenhaftere boilies.


----------



## NickAdams (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@Chefkoch85,

wenn andere Bolies schon nicht besser sind, warum sollen sie dann "namenhafter" sein? Wer soll damit beeindruckt werden, etwa die mitangelnden Kollegen?

So long,

Nick


----------



## BARSCH123 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hab dir Murmeln zwar noch nicht gefischt, aber ich bin der meinung das man für deutlich weniger Geld gleichwertige Boilies bei anderen herstellern bekommt..

Zb:
- Successful Baits.

Ein bekannter fischt die "Matze" Boilies und fängt damit, nicht besser und nicht schlechter als ich, aber ich zahle halt nur 4 € pro Kilo.. muss jeder selbst wissen.

Tl.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich wollte nicht von besser reden weil ich ja keinen Plan von den matze boilies hab. Das es gewisse Namen die auf dem Markt ihre Güte durch Qualität bewiesen haben sollte denk ich bekannt sein.

Im Endeffekt is auch egal was drauf steht so lange sie fangen und das ist bei matzes boilies ja immernoch umstritten, wogegen es Hersteller wie z.b. sb, db, mainline oder solar bei denen man schon wegen dem Namen weis was man kauft. 

Mir persönlich ist das aber alles komplett egal denn ich Rolle selbst.

Sorry fürs ot

Grüßla


----------



## rainerle (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



NickAdams schrieb:


> @Chefkoch85,
> 
> wenn andere Bolies schon nicht besser sind, warum sollen sie dann "namenhafter" sein? Wer soll damit beeindruckt werden, etwa die mitangelnden Kollegen?
> 
> ...



Stimme ich zu 100% zu - manche denken immer noch, dass der Karpfen lesen kann und auch DVD's aus England anschaut - aber so menschlich ist er nun auch wieder nicht.

......wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mir für 10Euro einen für mein(e) Gewässer und für die Jahreszeit First-Class-Boilie abrollen lassen kann und der Rest (bei einer Menge von 50kg) der Euro's reicht immer noch um mit Frau und Kid's nen schönen Ausflug zu machen. Ist jetzt aber keine Wertung bezüglich des TopSecret Bollen.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Man kann auch alles absichtlich falsch verstehen... 

Aber gut meine karpfen beissen nur auf die teuersten boilies mit dem abgefahrensten bild vorne drauf. Aber nur wenn sie vorher fleißig korda DVD gekuckt haben.

Zu matzes boilies kann ich nix sagen daher bin ich draussen.

Grüßla


----------



## teilzeitgott (20. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

also ich hatte im test die banane-pistazie im test, sehr gut in vielen unterschiedlichen und teilweise sehr schweren gewässern gefangen.
darf jetzt die tropic-bird und die erdbeer-nuss testen, auch da kann ich nur sagen, sehr gute ergebnisse, und ich rolle über 20 jahre selber, weiss also was schrott ist oder nicht, für mich, aber das ist eben nur meine meinug, die besten boilies die ich seit langen in händen halten durfte.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



rainerle schrieb:


> ......wobei ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mir für 10Euro einen für mein(e) Gewässer und für die Jahreszeit First-Class-Boilie abrollen lassen kann und der Rest (bei einer Menge von 50kg) der Euro's reicht immer noch um mit Frau und Kid's nen schönen Ausflug zu machen. Ist jetzt aber keine Wertung bezüglich des TopSecret Bollen.



Das hast Du ohne Zweifel recht.

Einen "Selbstroller" der sich weis was er tut, werden diese Boilies sicher nicht dazu veranlassen sie zu kaufen und das rollen einzustellen zumal es von diesen Boilies nicht mal Mixe zum Selberrollen gibt.

Die bekennenden "Fertigknödelkäufer" werden die Matze Koch Boilies, die durchaus in einer Liga mit Mainline & Co sein können, sehr warscheinlich auch nicht in größeren Zahlen "überzeugen" ihre Knödel zu wechseln.

Als ich gelesen habe, wer an den Boilies beteiligt ist habe ich mir gedacht ok da versucht TS mit Hilfe von Matze Koch einen "Volksboilie" unter die Leute zu werfen und damit evtl. auch das eigene Image etwas "aufzupolieren" - vielleicht keine so schlechte Idee wenn die Dinger was taugen. Als ich aber den Preis von 10 € je Kilo gelesen habe und den Umstand, dass es zu Boilies dieser Preisklasse weder Dips noch Popups noch sonst was gibt (ob man das braucht ist eine andere Frage) habe ich mir gedacht - sind die bekoppt!

Ein Matze Koch, der in seinen Videos immer "kostengüstiges" Angeln predigt verkauft ausgerechnet über TS Boilies, die ja nicht gerade als Boilieedelschmiede verschrien sind, Boilies der 10 € Klasse zu dem es nicht mal "Zubehör" gibt und vertrieben wird das ganze über den "Karpfenspezialisten" Balzer - vermutlich deshalb weil jeder andere "Hersteller" seine eigenen Boiles am Start hat.

Bei Boilies um bzw. ab 10 € verkauft man nicht nur den Boile bzw. dessen Qualität sondern nicht zuletzt auch ein Image bzw. eine Vision und da habe ich ich ehrlich gesagt schwere Bedenken dass viele der Matze Koch "Videokonsumenten" bereit sind bzw. es sich überhaupt leisten können von diesen Boilies größere Mengen zu kaufen. Deshalb ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass diese Boiles nicht gerade bei vielen Versendern im Angebot sind.


Gruß Peter


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

klar, ne gut gerollte selfmade kugel wird sicherlich nicht schlechter, in vielen fällen wohl sogar besser sein.
fakt ist, die boilies fangen, niemand wird gezwungen sie zu kaufen und tja, 10 € ist nicht sonderlich günstig, aber was fängt hat eben seinen preis.
kenne andere kugln namenhafter anbieter die ich auch schon in größeren mengen testen durfte, die nicht einmal einen bruchteil der fische gefangen haben.
wie gesagt, ich habe sie in extrem schweren gewässern getestet, ohne vorfüttern, sie haben IMMER gefangen, teich, see, fluss, kanal........ 
ich kann nur gutes von den kugeln berichten.
wie gesagt, muss jeder selber wissen..... ich finde sie klasse.
wobei ich natürlich meinen selfmades auch vertraue aber es ging ja darum wie die erfahrungen sind, nicht ob es bessere, billigere oder fängigere gibt .


----------



## cyberpeter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Boilies nichts taugen, sondern dass das Marketing dafür m. M. schlicht und ergreifend eine "Katastrophe" ist ....

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren nachdem Du so von den Boiles "schwärmst" wie, über welchen Zeitraum und mit was für Kugeln anderer Hersteller hast Du die Matze Koch Boilies verglichen um zu diesem Ergebnis zu kommen?


Gruß Peter


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

die namen anderer hersteller spielen hier keine wirkliche rolle, meist waren die test über das ganze jahr verteilt und auch nicht nur in einem jahr, sondern über einige jahre.
teilweise vor einführung bestimmter köder auf dem markt.
ich teste immer an unterschiedlich einfachen oder eben schweren gewässern.
die balzer kugeln sind wirklich gut, habe mit denen jetzt 21 nächte lang nicht geblank, immer fische gefangen und auch hohe stückzahlen und gute fische, alleine in den letzten wochen fische von 38, 39 und 42 pfund.
klar, kann alles zufall sein, ist ja " nur" TS und balzer, aber eigenartig ist es schon das ich an gewässern, an , sagen wir, nicht den top stellen noch gut fangen wenn alle anderen über mehrere nächte leer ausgehen.
ich bin kein großer freund von den fertigknödeln, aber die sind echt gut.
und ich stehe bestimmt beim testen balzer und ts nicht näher als anderen firmen, es gibt nur gut oder schlecht, fängig oder nicht, egal welcher name auf den boilies steht oder was sie kosten.


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

und ja, das marketing für die kugeln ist wirklich ausbaufähig ^^

die kugeln hätten es verdient ein wenig besser angepriesen zu werden.

anderseits, die übertriebene getue von einigen anderen anbietern, die eben die fetten karpfen ablichten lassen als wenn die einem so auf die matte springen muss ich auch nicht haben.

ich teste , um deine frage zu beantworten die matze koch boilies jetzt erst seit 4 monaten, letzlich zu kurz um wirklich zu sagen sie fangen, was ja wichtig ist, das ganze jahr und wirklich dauerhaft.

was ich bis jetzt sagen kann, es scheinen wirklich gute zutaten drin zu sein, die meisten kugeln arbeiten sehr schnell, was mir auf nach dem auslegen immerhalb von 15 minuten schon bisse brachte.

erdbeer-nuss ist nicht so mein fall, rieht zwar klasse und bring auch bisse, aber im gegensatz zu andern sorten etwas schlechter.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> die balzer kugeln sind wirklich gut, habe mit denen jetzt 21 nächte lang nicht geblank, immer fische gefangen und auch hohe stückzahlen und gute fische, alleine in den letzten wochen fische von 38, 39 und 42 pfund.
> klar, kann alles zufall sein, ist ja " nur" TS und balzer, aber eigenartig ist es schon das ich an gewässern, an , sagen wir, nicht den top stellen noch gut fangen wenn alle anderen über mehrere nächte leer ausgehen.



21 Nächte an teilweise "schwierigen" Gewässer oder nicht so guten Stellen mit den Kugeln und nicht "geblankt" währende alle andere Nächte lang leer ausgehen ... 

1. Du bist nicht nur "Teilzeitgott" sondern Vollzeit(angel)gott
2. Die Boilies sind wahre Fischmagneten
3. Die Gewässer bzw. stellen sind nicht vielleicht nicht ganz so schwierig
4. ....

Nicht böse sein aber diese Schilderung kommt mir etwas zu "rosarot" rüber.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mischbeck (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Bin etwas überrascht, das hier die Meinungen über die MK Boilies nicht so gut sind.
Aber es gibt doch auch verschiedene " Nutzer " mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen, die sich auch teilweise intensiver mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.

Selbstrollen ist mir echt zu aufwendig, letztendlich hab ich mir auch nur von den verschiedenen Herstellern die Mixe, Flavours und Additive gekauft dann Eier dazu und abgerollt.
Ist halt ne schöne Beschäftigung für lange Winterabende, besser gefangen habe ich mit solchen Kugeln auch nicht, letztendlich fehlt mir auch die Zeit.
Meine Frau hatte auch nicht viel Verständnis dafür , wenn das Haus nach Monster Crab oder Blue Mussel duftet.
Dann noch die Zwischenlagerung in der Kühltruhe , wo schon Mais, Weizen und und Hanf lagern und kaun noch platz für Lebensmittel ist.

Für die paar (20 bis 30 Male)  Karpfenansitze im Jahr beschränke ich mich dann doch lieber auf fertige Boilies.

Das Marketing für die Matze Koch Boilies find ich ganz gut, mit Videos auf Youtube und so.PoP Ups und Dips vermisse ich allerdings auch. Und die Verfügbarkeit bei den Händlern ist auch nicht so groß, obwohl es doch eine deutliche Nachfrage gibt. Ich bin auch schon mal nach der Meinung darüber gefragt worden und ob ich wisse wo es die Boilies denn zu kaufen gibt.
Denn noch nicht mal beim großen Versand ( A...a.i) sind die Boilies im Programm ?

Habe gerade die letzte Tüte Banane-Pistazie aus nem kleinen Angelladen in der Nähe bekommen. Werd ich gleich mal antesten, obwohl ich auch nicht glaube, das man damit nicht mehr blankt und nur noch die Riesen erwischt.
Aber ich werd ja sehen... oder auch nicht...


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

genau auf solche antworten habe ich wieder gewartet.
ich habe es weder nötig mich als der große macker hier aufzuspielen, noch sachen zu erzählen die nicht der wahrheit entsprechen.
ich habe lediglich das wiedergegeben das die wahrheit ist.
ich habe an großen stauseen gefangen an denen ich das erste mal geangelt habe an seen die gute 1000 ha groß sind und die wirklich schwer zu beangeln sind.
klar kann man auch an jedem seppelteich karpfen fangen, aber selbst das scheint ja wenn man hier aoft fragem hört wie " warum beißen die karpfen nicht " oder so, inicht so einfach zu sein.
wie gesagt, ich werde nicht von balzer bezahlt, sondern teste lediglich ihre boilies, ich kann doch nicht sagen wenn ich damit dauerhaft gut fange die sind schlecht.
können gerne zusammen mal los, vielleicht kannst du dich ja vor ort überzeugen das die kugeln gut sind, sehr gut sogar meiner meinung nach.
hast du sie denn schon selber gefischt?
nur dann könntest du dir auch dein urteil erlauben... und son spruch wie dann bist du der vollzeitgott kannste dir sparen, die 21 nächte mit fisch, sollen nicht aussagen das ich der größte bin, sondern eben das die kugeln da fangen wo ich sonst mit sicherheit oft geblankt hätte.


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Dere,

ich möcht mich nochmal ganz kurz erklären:

- ich hab ausdrücklich gesagt, dass die TS Bollen nicht unbedingt schlecht sein müssen. Ich kann zu den Teilen einfach nix sagen weil,
- ich ausdrücklich gesagt habe, dass ich mir für das Geld locker meine Traumknödel abrollen lassen kann und dann noch Geld übrig bleibt. 
- ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich selbst rolle und dann koche/gare. Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und die Menge, damit sich zum einem das Equipment lohnt und zum anderen die Zutaten einigermaßen erschwinglich sind.

Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Knödel-Schmieden wo man seine Rezeptur (oder die eines 'namhaften' Herstellers in angepasster Form) per Mail abgeben kann und dann schicken (oder man holt sie sich bei entsprechender Menge) die einem genau den Knödel zu, den man will. Und ich sach jetzt ma, dass die auf jedenfall nicht schlechter sind als die TS Bollen wohl aber Minimum Dreieurofuffzich billiger auf's Kilo. 

So - und da ich heute die Fäden aus meinem Bauch bekommen habe geht es am Abend endlich wieder ans Wasser - mit Bollen vom BSS. Und wenn ich blanke schei.ßt der Hund drauf - Hauptsache die Schnur ist nass und mir weht der Wind wieder etwas um die Nase.


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Dere,
> 
> ich möcht mich nochmal ganz kurz erklären:
> 
> ...



dich hatte ich eben auch nicht gemeint, ich meinte mehr cyberpeter.

klar kannste die dir kugeln rollen lassen und es gibt tolle rezepte , alles richtig.
aber hier ging es lediglich um die erfahrungen damit, nicht um preis oder farbe, lediglich um die fängigkeit, und die ist bei mir recht gut, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

rainerle ich wünsche dir viel erfolg beim angeln und schöne fänge, egal mit welchen boilies.

ps, boilies hin oder her, im frühjahr und herbst gibt es nicht besseres als schön partikel


----------



## Mischbeck (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte hier Keinen verurteilen, wenn er nur seine Meinung sagt.
Werde auch heute abend mal die Boilies testen und werde dann auch meine Meinung abgeben.

Aber sei nicht böse, wenn manchmal der Eindruck entsteht, das die Boilies die Wunderwaffe schlechthin sein sollen.
Es ist wohl auch immer etwas Glück mit dabei.


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

ich rolle seit 20 jahren selber, habe x boilies gefischt die klasse waren und x boilies die schrott sind, ist teilweise ja auch von gewässer zu gewässer anders, ne wunderwaffe gibt es eh nicht, das behaupte ich auch gar nicht.
ich sage nur das sie fängig sind, kann nartürlich sein das andere kugeln an meinen plätzen das gleiche ergebniss gebracht hätten, oder noch bessere.
spielt auch keine rolle, raus ans wasser und angeln... ^^
und ein wenig glück gehört beim angeln und fangen immer dazu, so natürlich auch bei mir.


----------



## Mischbeck (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Haste denn ne vernünftige Adresse, wo ich die Kugeln noch ordern kann ?
Hatte jetzt schon zwei Shops wo die Kugeln komplett(!) ausverkauft waren, und bei dem einen kleinen Geschäft hab ich die letzte Tüter erwischt.


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Gents,

ich angle jetzt seit 30 Jahren, seit 20 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger intensiv auf Karpfen. Da sind die Knödel gekommen und gegangen - und viele andere "totsichere" Köder (oder Baits, wie man jetzt sagt). Aber eins ist zumindest bei mir immer gleich geblieben: ganz egal wie gut, teuer, farbig, stinkig oder weiß ich was die "Baits" waren entscheidend in erster Instanz war, ist und bleibt für mich immer die Platzwahl. Da kann der Bollen noch so schei.ße sein - ein erstesmal fängt er zu 95 % wenn der Platz passt. Umgekehrt kannst Du Dir einen Bollen bauen der quasi der Kaviar unter den Fisch-Fang-Bollen ist und Du wirst blanken, wenn Du einfach einen bescheidenen Platz hast wo kein Fisch nie nicht langs kommt - da kann das Teil noch so frohlocken "friß mich , friß mich ich schmeck so geil" - wo kein Fisch da kein Fang.

BTW Partikel: soweit möglich immer gerne - nur wenn ich dann bei 3 Bissen 2 Klo-Deckel-Schleimer am Band hab dann ist gut.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Mischbeck schrieb:


> Haste denn ne vernünftige Adresse, wo ich die Kugeln noch ordern kann ?
> Hatte jetzt schon zwei Shops wo die Kugeln komplett(!) ausverkauft waren, und bei dem einen kleinen Geschäft hab ich die letzte Tüter erwischt.



Bei Fishermans Partner in Neumarkt hab ich welche stehen sehen. 

Hier mal der Link zum Onlineshop:
http://meeresprogramm.com/Zubehoer/...mm-1kg.html?listtype=search&searchparam=matze


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Gents,
> 
> ich angle jetzt seit 30 Jahren, seit 20 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger intensiv auf Karpfen. Da sind die Knödel gekommen und gegangen - und viele andere "totsichere" Köder (oder Baits, wie man jetzt sagt). Aber eins ist zumindest bei mir immer gleich geblieben: ganz egal wie gut, teuer, farbig, stinkig oder weiß ich was die "Baits" waren entscheidend in erster Instanz war, ist und bleibt für mich immer die Platzwahl. Da kann der Bollen noch so schei.ße sein - ein erstesmal fängt er zu 95 % wenn der Platz passt. Umgekehrt kannst Du Dir einen Bollen bauen der quasi der Kaviar unter den Fisch-Fang-Bollen ist und Du wirst blanken, wenn Du einfach einen bescheidenen Platz hast wo kein Fisch nie nicht langs kommt - da kann das Teil noch so frohlocken "friß mich , friß mich ich schmeck so geil" - wo kein Fisch da kein Fang.
> 
> BTW Partikel: soweit möglich immer gerne - nur wenn ich dann bei 3 Bissen 2 Klo-Deckel-Schleimer am Band hab dann ist gut.



perfekt gesagt, die platzwahl ist sicher das wichtigste, mal die zugrouten suchen und finden , dann noch ein wenig loten und schon ist man ganz vorne mit dabei.
die mühe machen sich nur eben viele nicht und jammern dann wenn sie nichts fangen.
klar, nach 4-5 brassen habe ich auch keinen bock mehr.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@ Teilzeitgott

Deinen Nick hast Du Dir glaube ich selber ausgesucht ....

Was deine Schilderung angeht wird glaube ich jeder, der schon länger auf Karpfen ansitzt, ein etwas "unsicheres" Gefühl bekommen wenn einem jemand erzählt, er habe mit den Boilies der Firma X (beliebig austauschbar) innerhalb von 4 Monaten 21 mal hintereinander jedes Mal mind. 1 Karpfen gefangen teilweise sogar "Massenfänge" gehabt und das bei "anspruchsvollen" Gewässern bzw. Plätzen.

Da es in einem anderen Forum, genau bei diesen Boilies zu ähnlichen (fast unglaublich) guten Bewertungen eines Users kam, die sich im Nachhinein als, sagen wir es mal vorsichtig, sehr "wiedersprüchlich" herausgestellt haben, bin ich ehrlich gesagt was diese Boilies und so "überpositive" Berichte angeht sehr mißtrauisch geworden ...

Wenn bei Dir alles seine "Richtigkeit" hat dann Respekt sehr gut "Quote" !  #6

Was die eigene Erfahrung mit den Boilies angeht ja ich habe welche. Ich finde die Boilies nicht schlecht allerdings kann ich nicht behaupten, dass sie die anderen "Fertigboilies" die ich sonst verwende, zumindest bei Kurzansitzen übertrumpfen außer beim Preis. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

wie gesagt, ich habe keinen grund mich hier in den vordergrund zu stellen, wenn ich das machen wollte würde ich mich bei den karpfenfängen verewigen.

da ich aber nicht herumprotzen möchte und auch nicht muss, unterlasse ich sowas grundsätzlich.

in dem tread in dem es um das testen der boilies von matze ging habe ich einige fische mit reingestellt.

kann dir auf wunsch gerne alle fotos der letzten 4 monate per mail schicken, ich habe es nicht nötig mir selber in die tasche zu lügen, und das diese aussage bei einigen zweifel herbei ruft ist mir klar.

ich wollte mit dieser aussage ja grade zum ausdruck bringen das ich eben ungewöhnlich gut fange mit den kugeln, und im moment gar nichts ändern möchte solange ich fange.

platzwahl ist natürlich auch wichtig, und loten, ich verschwende da lieber 3-4 stunden mit dem loten und der platzwahl statt 48 an dem falschen platz zu sitzen.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für das Angebot mit den Bildern, aber was würde das bringen da ich deine Gewässer nicht kenne das Foto könnte von der 1000 ha Talsperre sein genauso wie vom 5 ha Karpfenpuff. Dann könnte ich die Originalaufnahmedaten aus den Bildern auslesen, was aber auch nur besagt welches Datum bei der Kamera eingestellt war und nicht was das wirkliche Erstellungsdatum ist dazu sind diese Daten auch nicht "unänderbar". Wenn Du dich also nicht so dusselig anstellst wie so manche, die versuchen Bilder aus dem späten Herbst als Sommerbilder zu verkaufen oder die Bilder schon mal bei Fangmeldungen bei anderen Boilies verwendet hast wie der in der Experte in dem vorhin angesprochenen Thread dann habe ich keine Chance ... 

Wie Du selber ja geschrieben hast, ist diese "Fangausbeute" zumindest "ungewöhnlich" da man trotz guter Vorbereitung (Loten, Füttern usw. ) zumindest an wirklich schwierigen Gewässern durchaus mal auch bei einem längeren Ansitz die ein oder andere "Blanknacht" hinlegen kann auch wenn vermeintlich alles passt. Das mußten schon andere "Karpfengrößen" als wir beide feststellen. Nur leider haben nicht viele davon die "Größe" das auch einzugestehen. Das ist etwas was ich z.B. Matze Koch zu gute halte auch wenn mir die verstärkte teilweise etwas platte Werbung in seinen Videios nicht so gut finde, dass er auch wenn er mit "seinen" Boilies nichts gefangen hat dies dann auch zugibt.

Wenn Du dieser "Regel" 21 mal getrotzt hast dann wie gesagt Respekt! #6

Ich würde das, zumindest nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, aber nicht unbedingt auf die Boilies sondern eher auf deine Gewässer bzw. Platzwahl "schieben" ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@Teilzeitgott:

Ist jetzt jeder der etwas unter "Fänge" hochlädt ein Angeber?
Interessante Einstellung...

lg


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@ marcus .... um gottes willen, keiner ist ein angeber nur weil er seine fänge postet, soll und darf jeder so machen wie er will.
einige mögen es eben ihre fänge zu zeigen und das ist auch ok so.
ich selbst muss das eigentlich nicht wirklich oft haben.
ich brauche es auch nicht das andere sagen, oh toll, oder schöne fische, ich gehe nicht zum angeln um anderen dann meine fische zu zeigen, sondern weil ich das angeln liebe, draussen zu sein und versuchen nen schuppigen kollegen zum langgang zu überreden |supergri

wer seine fotos posten möchte, bitteschön, soll eben jeder machen wie er möchte, leben und leben lassen.

@ cyberpeter..... ich weiss das fotos auch kein wirklicher beweis sind, wollte damit auch mehr sagen ich habe nichts zu verbergen 

das die serie bald mal ein ende haben wird ist mir klar, hatte aber auch schon die andere variante, 2007 17 nächte ohne fang, allerdings im frühjahr und einigen verlorenen fischen.

wundere mich selber über meine qwote , am we wieder mal die gelegenheit zu blanken, diesesmal allerdings an einem see mit ansehnlichen karpfenbestand, und nochmal, die matze koch dinger sind KEINE wunderkugeln, aber sie fangen und das war die frage der te.


----------



## marcus7 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Okay, hatte sich für mich so angehört.

Verglichen mit der Raubfisch-Ecke ist hier eher Tote-Hose in der Fänge-Rubrik. (Obwohl bestimmt viele fangen...)
Wäre echt Schade, wenn das noch weiter in die Richtung geht.

lg


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Dere,

bezüglich der Fänge und "tote Hose". Betrachtet man die augenblickliche Situation wie:
- viel Nahrung im Wasser
- viele Angler am Wasser (Ferienzeit!)
- dadurch noch mehr Futter im Wasser
- und ziemlich "Unruhe"

ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass augenblicklich nicht viel läuft. Ich hatte die letzten beiden Wochen leider (oder Gott sei Dank?) keine Gelegenheit zu blanken, weil ich nicht ans Wasser konnte. Aber Freunde und Bekannte von mir, welche ich gemeinhin mal als "Freaks" bezeichnen möchte und welche seit der ersten Stunde dabei sind haben in den letzten 2-4 Wochen auch nicht gerade die Gewässer "gerockt". Wenn ich jetzt noch den Teil meines Hirnes anstrenge welcher für Erinnerungen zuständig ist, dann muss ich feststellen, dass gerade der "Hochsommer" mit den Monaten Juli / August zu meinen schlechtesten zählte. Teilweise hatte ich da noch mehr Erfolg in der Laichperiode. Aber bald kommt der Herbst und die Nahrung wird knapper, die Seen ruhiger und der gemeine Karpfen gefräßiger - hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

ich füttere auch so gut wie gar nichts an, pva beutelchen beim angeln und dann hoffen auf gott.

sicher sind die herbsmonate um vieles besser, da geht es teilweise ja nun noch wirklich gut ab, obwohl ich im herbst iw voll gegen den trend gehe und oft sehr schlecht fange.
im gegensatz zu meinen freunden und kollegen.

da wird der blank sicher nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen :q:q:q:q


----------



## punkarpfen (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Meine Meinung zu den Boilies:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ies-scopex-nuss-16mm-von-christian-klatt.html
Kurz: Es sind keine Wunderkugeln, fangen aber Fische!


----------



## rainerle (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Dere,

ich hab mir jetzt 2kg 16er Leber/Muschi und 2kg 20er Leber/Muschi sowie 2kg 16er Crab/Robin und 2kg 20er Crab Robin bestellt - bei Amazon (Sachen gibt's - die glaubst Du einfach nicht. Kauf ich auf meinen alten Tagen Bollen vom Riechmann bei einem amerikanischen i-Commerce Unternehmen). Ich probier die Bollen am WE aus und dann schaun mehr mal. Und wehe da geht nichts .

So - und jetzt geht's ans Wasser - schnell aufbauen bevor die Dusche vom Herrgott kommt und dann hoffentlich ne unruhige Nacht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hi,

ich sehe das wie manch anderer hier im Thread.Wozu 10€ ausgeben wenn ich bei Successful Baits weniger zahle?Besser fangen tu ich in meinen Gewässern auch nicht mit teureren Boilies.Da wird oft der Angler gelockt mehr nicht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

und wenn jemand 10 € ausgeben will dann soll er es doch tun, ich muss sie eh nicht bezahlen, von daher ist es mir egal was die kosten.
immer diese preisvergleiche, ich fange mit SB oder was auch von mir aus können boilies das kg 3 euro kosten, oder eben 20 € oder von mir aus auch 300€ das kg.
wichtig ist das die dinger fangen, und da denke ich nach 25 jahren karpfenangeln es beurteilen zu können, wird sich qualität immer dauerhaft durchsetzen.
es gibt boilies die wirklich auch dann noch fisch bringen wenn kugeln, wie eben oben erwähnt, von zb SB oder auch von TS nichts mehr fangen.
soll doch jeder die boilies nehmen die er eben angeln will, und was die kosten spielt auch nur nebenbei ne rolle.


----------



## waterwild (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich sage mal so, vielleicht ist der ambitionierte Karpfenvielangeler auch gar nicht die Zielgruppe.
Sondern eher einer wie ich der 2-3 Tüten von dem Zeug im Jahr braucht. Dazu hab ich kaum Wissen über Boilies - somit kann ich mir schon mal keinen Wunschboilie in Zentnermenge rollen lassen.

Die Teile sind gut - wir haben überdurchschnittlich viel und überdurchschnittlich groß am Vereinssee gefangen, während um uns herum kaum gefangen wurde...Erdbeer/Nuss und Monstercrab/RobinRed auf Hartmaisteppich (stinkende Version ).

Der Start der MatzeKochBoilies war anscheinend erfolgreich, wenn im Netz nichts mehr aufzutreiben ist. FischermansPartner in Neumarkt hat übrigens noch 2-3 Beutel - mehr nicht 

Vielleicht näxtes Jahr günstiger, weil mengenmäßig höher produziert wird?


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

abwarten, ich denke nicht das die boilies wirklich billiger werden, von den zutaten her einfach selbst bei größeren mengen nicht ganz leicht zu machen.
die gewinne da liegen teilweise pro 1 kg nur im 10 cent bereich.
habe jahrelang in der richtung gearbeitet und weiss das gute zutaten für solche produkte, selbst in zentnern nicht ganz billig sind.
ich denke das TS da mehr an die angler denkt die so um die 100 kg oder weniger im jahr verbrauchen... kann aber gerne mal nachfragen bei balzer wer die zeilgruppe eigentlich sein soll ^^


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> und wenn jemand 10 € ausgeben will dann soll er es doch tun, ich muss sie eh nicht bezahlen, von daher ist es mir egal was die kosten.
> immer diese preisvergleiche, ich fange mit SB oder was auch von mir aus können boilies das kg 3 euro kosten, oder eben 20 € oder von mir aus auch 300€ das kg.
> wichtig ist das die dinger fangen, und da denke ich nach 25 jahren karpfenangeln es beurteilen zu können, wird sich qualität immer dauerhaft durchsetzen.
> es gibt boilies die wirklich auch dann noch fisch bringen wenn kugeln, wie eben oben erwähnt, von zb SB oder auch von TS nichts mehr fangen.
> soll doch jeder die boilies nehmen die er eben angeln will, und was die kosten spielt auch nur nebenbei ne rolle.


Hi,

mir ist das auch egal was andere für Boilies fischen und wieviel sie dafür ausgeben.Aber ich sehe es nicht ein mehr als für die Baits von SB zu zahlen.Und das hat seine Gründe.Ich fische 2 Boilies von ihnen schon 5 Jahre an mehreren Gewässern wo ich die Stellen teilweise Monate unter Futter hatte.Also sie fangen in jedem Gewässer bei mir und das auch noch nach längerer Zeit.Da ich mit teureren Boilies von Black Label und Dynamit Baits auch nicht mehr gefangen habe brauchte ich nicht 2x überlegen welche Baits ich weiter fische.Was mir ausserdem sehr gut gefällt sind halt die Natur Pur Boilies.Möchte kein Flavour oder Konserverier in meinen Boilies.


Würde bei mir andere Boilies besser fangen dann würde ich es mir auch überlegen klar aber da es bei mir und sicher vielen nicht der Fall ist wär es einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld 10€ kg Boilies zu füttern und zu fischen.Gerade wenn man regelmäßig füttert oder evt. etwas mehr.


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich denke nicht, wie auch schon andere erwähnten, dass der Köder für den eingefleischten CarpHunter auf den Markt gebracht wurde - sondern eher für den "Newcomer" oder "GelegenheitsHunter". Soweit ich das überblicken kann, kann man die Knödel nicht mal säckeweise kaufen - richtig? 

Für die Vielfütterer ists damit ja meist schon fast zu Ende |supergri
Für Gelegenheitsfischer wie mich zum Bleistift macht der Preisunterschied nichts aus - so ne Tüte hält bei mir ca. 3-4 Monate. Eine Murmel aufs Haar, 3 zerdrückte + Partikel und Futter in den Beutel und fertig ist die Laube. Ob ich jetz 1 oder 3 €uronen für Karpfenköder im Monat zahle ist mir recht wumpe und fällt bei meinen Ausgaben eh nicht weiter auf. 
Ins geld gehts halt erst, wenn man dazu noch kiloweise füttert


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

ja, also um wirklich oft zu füttern sind die dann nichts ^^
jedenfalls nicht wenn man nur mit boilies füttert.
da sowas aber auch sehr selten bei mir der fall ist, weil ich viel mit hartmais und co füttere und nur nebenbei paar boilies ist mir der preis auch fast egal.
es gibt aber wie gesagt auch gute boilies die günstiger sind und sicher auch fangen.

wobei darum, ich sage es nochmal, geht es nicht hier, es ging um die erfahrungen mit den boilies.

und da fangen sie, nicht mehr , nicht weniger.


----------



## cyberpeter (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@ Sea-Trout

Wenn man größere Mengen an Boilie füttert gibt es nicht viele Alternativen zu SB - Preise von unter 5 € ist schon wirklich klasse. 

Wenn man die SB Boilies aber in kleinen Mengen füttert z.B. wenn das Wasser noch oder schon recht kalt ist oder in Gewässern mit sehr hohen Angeldruck oder sehr großem natürlichen Nahrungsaufkommen - sich also der "Fallenstellerei" bedient dann habe ich mit SB keine so guten Ergebnisse erzielt. Hier wurden die Boiles oft verschmäht.

Ob das nur an den wenig löslichen Inhaltsstoffen der SB-Boilies liegt oder an was auch immer  ... ;+

Gruß Peter


----------



## Sea-Trout (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also viel füttern tu ich garnicht zumindest im Vergleich zu manch anderen.Pro Tag 500-1000g Boilies meist aber 500g.
Ich konnte mit dem Red Spice Fish eigentlich immer recht schnell Fische fangen.Wenn eine Stelle nicht gefüttert wurde oder ich eine neue Stelle befische fütter ich  2-3 Tage vorm Fischen täglich 500g an klappt eigentlich immer.Aber die Gewässer werden auch sehr wenig mit Boilies befischt bin da quasi der einzige der das mit etwas mehr Aufwand und vorfüttern betreibt.Viele Karpfen dort haben sicher noch nie einen Haken im Maul gehabt oder einen Boilie gesehen.Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das sie dort noch nicht so wählerisch sind?

Edit:Habe das mit dem wenig füttern und Fallenstellen bisschen falsch verstanden glaube ich.Habe auch schon Fische auf die Red Spice Fish gefangen ohne vorfüttern aber da ist meine Erfahrung mit den Boilies nicht wirklich groß meist fahr ich schon 2-3 Tage vorher hin um zu füttern.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Auch wenn es OT ist:
wenn jemand gutes Marketing bei Murmeln und dann noch so Späße wie Dips,Partikel etc. sucht kann sich ja mal hier umschauen http://www.ccmoore.com/home_dropdown.php
Haben auch ne eigene Seite mit Videos oder es gibt Rezepte zum selber rollen.
Nicht gerade billig, aber ich fand die Murmeln top#6


----------



## NR.9 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@Threadstarter ... SUCHFUNKTION !!!

Hier ist alles schon sehr gut beschrieben was es mit dem Boilie von Matze Koch in Zusammenarbeit mit TopSecret aufsich hat.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213398&highlight=matze+koch+special+edition

Habe selber 3 Sorten gefischt und konnte von der guten Qualität überzeugt werden - natürlich fangen die Kugeln nicht überall gleich gut...
MonsterCrab/Robin Red ging bei mir garnicht. Die Muschel/Leber und die Tigernuss waren gut.
Der Preis ist was Qualität angeht gerechtfertigt ... ich finde ihn geschmacklich besser wie vergleichbares von z.B. Dynamite Baits.
Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welchen Kugeln man das Vertrauen schenkt ... den Vertrauen in seine Boilies zuhaben ist das wichtigste.
Ich Vertraue diese und nächste Saison auf R.W. Boilies !


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ich Vertraue diese und nächste Saison auf *R.W. Boilies *!



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Roger Wittaker dreht Boilies ?

Hoffentlich klappt das besser als singen.......:q


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Sea-Trout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Mit Vorfüttern fingen die Teile aber instand nicht. 

Warum die Matze Koch Boilies etwas teurer sein müssen, liegt auf der Hand. Man braucht ja nur mal die Reihe der Personen aufzählen, die an jedem Tütchen mitverdienen. 
Nur mal grob: 
- Matze Koch für seinen Namen und seine Rezepte
- G.Riechmann für das Boiliedrehen
- Balzer für den Vertrieb
- der Händler
- Vater Staat (Mwst)
usw.
Die Zutaten kauft TS sicherlich günstig ein, weil wir hier von Tonnen sprechen und nicht von ein paar Kilo. 
Ich halte die Boiles für brauchbare Fertigboilies, mit denen man fangen kann. Es gibt sicherlich bessere und auch schlechtere Köder. 
Insg. ist es aber schwierig die Fängigkeit eines Köders zu ermitteln, weil andere Parameter entscheidender sind.


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

richtig, den richtigen platz zu finden, die bstandsdichte zu kennen, fressrouten erkennen, das sind nur einige kleine sachen die man beachten sollte, wenn die karpfen fressen reicht das schon mit fast jedem köder.


----------



## Ranger (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

@Sea-Trout
@Punkkarpfen

Mir geht es ganz genauso wie Euch!!! Auch ich habe beim Fallenstellen mit den SB eher geringen Erfolg. Ganz egal ob Red Spice Fish / Krill BP / Scopex...

Was fischt Ihr Instant bzw. beim Fallenstellen?

Gruß
Ranger


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also ich habe immer mindestens 2 Tage vorgefüttert.Hatte dann aber meist auch sofort Erfolg.Wie sie ohne vorfüttern fangen kann ich nicht sagen.Aber ohne Anfüttern hat man in den Gewässern eh keinen regelmäßigen Erfolg.Wär dort schwer zu beurteiln bzw. würde ewig dauern bis man da wirkliche Tendenzen sehen kann.Viele fischen paar mal und meinen dann beurteiln  zu können welcher Boilies besser ist.Teilweise nach einer Session sogar was man da manchmal liest.Aber die Sache ist etwas komplexer.Habe es oft das meine Ruten wenige Meter auseinander liegen aber nur auf der einen bekomme ich Bisse.Gleiche Köder gleiche Tiefe alles gleich.Und manchmal wechseln die Ruten ist von Tag zu Tag anders mal geht nur auf die Linke was und mal auf die Rechte.Würde man nun verschiedene Boilies fischen würden viele sicher direkt denken der eine Boilie bringt mehr Bisse.So als Beispiel und das ist nur ein Faktor.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Aber die Sache ist etwas komplexer.Habe es oft das meine Ruten wenige Meter auseinander liegen aber nur auf der einen bekomme ich Bisse.Gleiche Köder gleiche Tiefe alles gleich.Und manchmal wechseln die Ruten ist von Tag zu Tag anders mal geht nur auf die Linke was und mal auf die Rechte.Würde man nun verschiedene Boilies fischen würden viele sicher direkt denken der eine Boilie bringt mehr Bisse.So als Beispiel und das ist nur ein Faktor.



Das Phänomen kenn ich nur zu gut!

Wenn ich Boilies teste und habe auf einer Rute einen Biß dann wechsle ich die Ruten, beim nächsten Biß dann wieder usw.

Meist merkt man dann recht schnell ob es am Boilie oder am Platz liegt zumindest an diesem Tag. Macht man sich dann auch noch die Mühe das bei mehreren Ansitzen zum machen habe ich zumindest bei mir festgestellt, dass man nicht unbedingt eine ganze Saision braucht um die Eignung für das eigenen Gewässer festzustellen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich kann jetzt nichts zu den Matze Koch Murmeln schreiben - da ich diese noch nicht getestet habe und zu90% auch nicht testen werde...

Aber das Phänomen wie unterschiedlich ein Boilie wirken kann ist schon erstaunlich. Ich versuche immer auf einer Fläche von 3-5m² meine beiden Ruten zu platzieren. Dabei nehme ich meist 2 versch. Boilies (Pineapple -gelbe Farbe) / (Monkey Shit - Monstercrap - braungrau). es ist in der Tat immer wieder seltsam welche Vorlieben die Karpfen an manchen Tagen haben.

Der erste Run verfolgt eigentlich zu 80% auf den gelben Boilie - das sind aber meist kleinere Expemplare. Die bisher größten Expemplare nehmen der unfälligen Stinkeboilie.

Auch tests mit Fluo Popups als Schneeball brachten bei mir eher eindeutlige Ergebnisse. Je Auffälliger der Köder - umso mehr Runs gab es, aber auch eher die kleineren Fische!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (24. August 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

also ich hab ohne vorfüttern (1mal) Erfolg mit den Murmeln gehabt und zwar mit den Erdbeer-Nuss Boilies


----------



## Mischbeck (2. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Habe die Boilies jetzt mal "ausgiebig" getestet, und bin doch positiv überrascht.
Die Konsistenz ist echt top und die Kugeln verströhmen jede Menge Geruch. Ich hatte eine Montage fast 5 Stunden im Wasser ( bis zum Anbiss ) aber der Boilie verströmte immer noch einen angenehmen Duft.Mit der anderen Rute habe ich mit halben Boilies gefischt, darauf hatte ich nach 1,5 Stunden den 1. Karpfen gefangen später noch zwei weitere.
Waren allesamt Satzkarpfen vom letzten Herbstbesatz.

Ich werde es nächste Woch mal an einem anderen See mit deutlich größeren Karpfen versuchen, mal sehen ob die Boilies da auch so schnell eingeschlürft werden.


----------



## rainerle (3. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich war jetzt 2 WE's am Wasser:

- 4 Ruten
- Fließgewässer
- MK Mussel/Liver, MK Squid/*, SB White Hallibut, Maiskette
- angefüttert jeweils mit Partikel + MK Boilies
- jeweils 1 Rute mit MK's, SB und Partikel
- Ruten wurden gewechselt
- 7 Bisse auf SB (scheinen sich zumindest in diesem Gewässer zu 'Fallenstellen' zu eignen), 5 Bisse auf Mais, kein einziger Biss auf die MK's

Da steht zumindest für dieses Gewässer meine Köderwahl fest bzw. hat sich ein Köder disqualifiziert.


----------



## carp13 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hallo,
Ich werde die Honig-Vanille und die Scopex-Tigernuss testen hat  jeman schon erfahrung mit denene gemacht?
Freue mich auf Antwort
DANKE


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hi,
 da ich mit boilies bisher nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht hab, ich aber ma was neues an meinem gewässer ausprobieren will, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen mal zwei verschiedene Sorten von den Matze Koch-Boilies zu fischen.
 Ich bitte auch diejenigen unter euch, die mit diesen Kugeln noch keine Erfahrung gemacht haben, sich aus dieser Diskussion rauszuhalten.

 Außerdem sollten allgemein eh weniger Boilies(egal von welchem Hersteller oder welcher Sorte) in unsere Gewässer eingebracht werden.
 Ich kann es schon gut verstehen, dass die Murmeln in manchen Gewässern sogar komplett verboten sind!
 Es gibt Gewässer-, Fisch-, Bestands- und Umweltschonendere Köder (auch für Großkarpfen)auf dem Markt!
 Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere Karpfenangler unter euch auch mal darüber nachdenken!

 Alle die es mit den Boilies versuchen wünsche ich viel Petri Heil!
 Und an alle anderen:
 Jeder hat das Recht, den Boilie zu fischen, dem er vertraut oder den er testen möchte!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## TimSchmidt (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Naja, ein boilieverbot hat meistens nix mit den Köder an sich zu tun sondern ist ein Vorwand um, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Karpfenangler vom Gewässer fern zu halten ohne dies explizit so zu sagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt 2 WE's am Wasser:
> 
> - 4 Ruten
> - Fließgewässer
> ...



 Die White Halibut (wie auch die Scoberry) basieren auf Milchproteinen und fangen in der kalten Jahreszeit aus meiner Erfahrung oft besser als Fisch o.ä. Das gilt besonders dann, wenn kaum vorgefüttert wurde.

 Auch Mais ist als Köder in der kalten Jahreszeit Fischboilies überlegen.

 Daraus zu schließen, dass die MK-Bolies für deine Gewässer nix taugen, halte ich für falsch. Mache den gleichen Test Ende Mai nochmal und das Ergebnis dürfte ein anderes sein.

 Ich fische übrigens nur SB. Aktuell habe ich ausschließlich die Weißen im Koffer. Fisch und Krill kommt erst ab frühestens Ende April zum Einsatz.
 Und die besten Fische habe ich dieses Jahr bisher mit Dosenmais und Posenmontage gefangen. Was mich nicht verwundert. The same precedure as every year ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



> Für die MK Boilies an sich gilt meines Erachtens das selbe wie für alle TopSecret Boilies: Die besten Instandboilies die ich kenne, jedoch lässt der Erfolg mit der zeit deutlich nach...



Welche Eigenschaften sind bei MK besser als z.B. bei SB?

 Ich sehe hier die gleiche Qualität zu sehr unterschiedlichem Preis. Und das ist auch nachvollziehbar. SB produziert ganz einfach unter anderen Bedingungen.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ob die Qualität von SB und MK Boilies nun besser, schlechter oder etwa gleich ist, will ich hier nicht beurteilen. SB vertreibt die Boilies direkt und bei Matzes Boilies läuft der Vertrieb über Balzer und dann letztenendes über den Einzelhandel. Allein dadurch kommt schon ein anderer Preis zustande. Weiterhin sind die Zielgruppen andere; Matzes Boilies richten sich eher an die Gelegenheitskarpfenangler, die sich mal eben ein Kilo Boilies aus dem Angelladen mitnehmen, um dann instant eine Nacht auf Karpfen zu angeln. Dafür sind das gute Köder, die an vielen Gewässern gut funktionieren.
Ganz sicher sagen kann ich, dass die Köder von SB an meinen Gewässern schlecht laufen. Man fängt zwar, aber instant quasi gar nicht und auch mit vorfüttern eher mäßig. Ich habe mit einigen Kollegen ein Jahr lang relativ viel mit SB gefischt und alle haben damit nicht gut gefangen. Wir haben aber auch an identischen Gewässern gefischt (3 Stk.). Es gibt aber zahlreiche Angler, die mit den SB Ködern gut fangen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ganz sicher sagen kann ich, dass die Köder von SB an meinen Gewässern schlecht laufen. Man fängt zwar, aber instant quasi gar nicht und auch mit vorfüttern eher mäßig. Ich habe mit einigen Kollegen ein Jahr lang relativ viel mit SB gefischt und alle haben damit nicht gut gefangen. Wir haben aber auch an identischen Gewässern gefischt (3 Stk.). Es gibt aber zahlreiche Angler, die mit den SB Ködern gut fangen...



Ich kann nur aus meiner fränkischen Sicht sprechen. Wir dürfen hier nicht vorfüttern. Und gerade unter diesen Umständen habe ich mit SB Scopex-Varianten hervorragend gefangen.

 MK habe ich ausprobiert und damit auch gefangen. Ungefähr genau so viel wie mit SB Fischsorten, aber signifikant weniger als mit süßen Boilies.

 Mein Fazit: MK-Bolies sind gut, aber nicht besser als SB. Also gewinnt SB wegen des erheblich besseren Preises.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Erheblich günstiger sind sie nicht. Die Matze Boilies kosten grob 10 Eur pro Kilo. Bei meinem Tackledealer kosten sie sogar nur 8 Eur. Wenn ich bei SB bestelle kommen Versandkosten dazu und man muss mindestens 2,5 Kilo bestellen. Konservierte Boilies kosten da auch 8 Eur pro Kilo. 
Recht hast du aber, wenn man Freezer in größeren Mengen bestellt.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten allgemein eh weniger Boilies(egal von welchem Hersteller oder welcher Sorte) in unsere Gewässer eingebracht werden.
> Ich kann es schon gut verstehen, dass die Murmeln in manchen Gewässern sogar komplett verboten sind!
> Es gibt Gewässer-, Fisch-, Bestands- und Umweltschonendere Köder (auch für Großkarpfen)auf dem Markt!
> Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere Karpfenangler unter euch auch mal darüber nachdenken!


Ich denke man sollte generell so wenig Anfuttermaterial in das Gewässer einbringen, wie möglich. Aufgrund des hohen Preises sehe ich Boilies dabei aber als weniger problematisch, wie die Günstigen Futtermittel wie Mais, Pellets und Grundfutter, die von einigen Strategen gleich zentnerweise verklappt werden. 
Boilieverbote haben i.d.R. keine sachlichen Grundlagen, sondern entspringen oftmals irgendwelchen Stammtischsitzungen. Natürlich gibt es in jeder Angelsparte schwarze Schafe, die leider nicht über einen gesunden Menschenverstand verfügen. In solchen Fällen hilft aber kein Boilieverbot, was eh ignoriert oder umgangen werden würde, sondern man muss sich als Verein von solchen Mitgliedern trennen. 
(Gute) Boilies sorgen bei den Karpfen für eine deutliche Gewichtszunahme und ein gesundes Wachstum. Sie schaden den Fischen also in keinster Weise! Sofern die Futtermengen mit Verstand gewählt werden, sind Boilies auch nicht schädlich für das Gewässer. Der Nährstoffeintrag durch andere Faktoren (Landwirtschaft, Vögel usw.) ist um ein Vielfaches höher.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hallo, 

also ich fische eigentlich immer mit zwei verschiedenen Boiliesorten - meist eine von SB (weils die bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens gibt...) und eine mit MK- Bolies (wahrscheinlich weil ich Fan von Matze bin...) Bei den MK- Boilies gefällt mir der kleinere Durchmesser von 16mm sehr gut. Da kann man auch mal 1,5 Boilies anbieten. Außerdem angel ich meistens auch mit unterschiedlichen Geschmackssorten (also einmal süß und einmal fischig) Somit biete ich eigentlich immer unterschiedliche Größen und Geschmacksrichtungen an - frei nach Matze`s Motto: Immer flexibel bleiben. Von diesem System rücke ich dann eigentlich auch nie ab... Grundsätzlich verbrauche ich nie so viele Boilies, meist reicht ein Kilo für 2-3 Kurztrips á eine Nacht oder eben für einen längeren Ansitz (INKLUSIVE Vorfüttern - ich seh die Boilies mehr als Pralinen denn Mastfutter - schon aus Kostengründen) 

Zu den Fängen kann ich nur sagen, das ist zumindest bei mir komplett unterschiedlich - mal fangen die SB - Boilies, mal sind die MK- Murmeln der Renner. Ich habe es sogar schon erlebt, dass die Karpfen sich von der einen Nacht auf die nächste komplett auf die andere Sorte versteift haben. Rein statistisch gesehen (da ich genau Buch führe) fangen die SB Baits etwas mehr und auch die Größeren (das mag aber auch an dem 20mm Durchmesser liegen!) - aber der Unterschied ist so gering, dass ich trotzdem nicht von dem bisher bewährten abrücke! 

Gruß
Black


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



> Besserer Preis? MK-Murmeln bekomme ich, genau wie den Rest der TS Boilies, beim Örtlichen für 8 Euro, die SB kosten Konserviert ebenfalls 8 Euro, nur eben zuzüglich Versand. Wo liegt also der bessere Preis?



Wenn man sie für 8 Tacken bekommt, spielen sie in der gleichen Liga wie SB. Nur bekomme ich sie hier in Bayern nirgends unter 10.



> Du solltest nicht unterschätzen das der Riechmann schon Boilies produziert hat als Christian Heymanns noch nicht einmal wusste was Karpfenangeln ist, auch wenn das jetzt etwas überspitzt formuliert ist.



 Macht doch bitte aus den Boilies keine Wissenschaft.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



> Fakt ist nun mal das, auch wenn TopSecret oft belächelt wird, weit aus mehr Knowhow und Erfahrung hat wie alle anderen. Nur bezahlen die eben in der Regel keine Gesichter damit die berichte in diversen Zeitungen platzieren oder Werbung in Foren machen. Eine Murmel zu finden die in Deutschland Produziert wird und bei der nicht in irgendeiner vorm TopSecret steckt wird auch eher schwer.



Für 2,50 € pro Kilo kann man keine guten Boilies herstellen:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....-Secret-Fertigboilies-20-mm---10-kg-Sack.html

 Von den Dingern halte ich gar nichts. Das sind für mich Chemiebomben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



> Und warum holst du zum Vergleich gerade die Futterboilies und nicht z.b. die: http://bait-syndicate.eshop.t-onlin...op42081/Products/06046/SubProducts/06046-16-6
> Oder die:
> http://bait-syndicate.eshop.t-onlin...E/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop42081/Products/06034



Hat niemand gesagt, dass TS nicht dazu in der Lage ist, hochwertige Boilies herzustellen. Ihren Ruf haben sie sich aber mit dem Billigkram erworben.



> Die aussage "Für XX Euro kann man nicht" ist übrigens Blödsinn. TS Impotiert viele Mehle selbst und Verkauft diese dann an andere Hersteller. Außerdem setzen sie weit aus mehr Tonnen um als die kleinen wie CB oder SB. Gewinn kann man auch über die Masse machen und brauch dazu nicht unbedingt 60% Marge.



Die angeblich günstigen Einkaufspreise sind immer der gern genutzte Mythos, warum der Preis so gering ist. Es bleibt bei Preisen von 3 € pro kg aber ein Mythos.

 Jeder soll angeln, womit er will. Bei mir kommt Powerchemie mit Kleister jedenfalls nicht an den Haken.

 Das ist vermutlich auch ein wesentlicher Grund, warum MK von vorn herein Wert darauf gelegt hat, dass seine Boilies zwar bei TS gedreht werden, die Futtermischung aber komplett von ihm festgelegt wurde. Nähe zu TS ist ggf. nicht gerade ein Qualitätsindikator. #h


----------



## fischfaenger61 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Heißes Thema - ich mag MK einfach genial wie einfach er zum Erfolg kommt, beweißt er doch gerade Anfänger daß man nicht gleich mit dem teuersten Tackle fischen muß.
 Zum eigentlichen Thema; ich bin davon überzeugt das die Murmeln was taugen, aber ich werde trotzdem nicht damit fischen... warum ?? Ganz einfach, ich habe 2 Boiliesorten mit denen ich einfach gut fange und dann gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund das zu ändern - vertrauen in den Köder ist das A und O, Experimentiert wird erst wenn meine Knödel nicht funktionieren. Mich stört ein wenig, wie hier recht agressiv ein Köder beworben wird, das würde einen MK sicher so nicht gefallen.


----------



## cyberpeter (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die angeblich günstigen Einkaufspreise sind immer der gern genutzte Mythos, warum der Preis so gering ist. Es bleibt bei Preisen von 3 € pro kg aber ein Mythos.



Bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher 

Jeder halbwegs begabte Boiliedreher der weis wo er günstig einkauft bekommt einen brauchbaren Boilie für 3 € hin. 

Klar da ist dann natürlich kein "vorverdautes" Fischmehl, Lebermehl, Robin Red oder andere hochwertig Sachen drin die einfach ins Geld gehen. Auch auf einen hochwertigen Flavour oder Konservierer wird der "Selbstdreher" verzichten müssen, weil diese Dinge in den kleinen Mengen "ins Geld gehen".

Diese Probleme haben Hersteller wie TS nicht, allerdings werden auch die keine hochwertigen Zutaten genauso wie Flavours in die Dinger kippen denn die wollen ja auch was verdienen ....

Deshalb glaube ich nicht das in den TS Readys mehr Chemie drin ist, als in teureren Readys anderer Hersteller. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## TropicOrange (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Da sag' noch einer, wir Angler hätten keinen an der Klatsche. 

Fressen selber Erdbeerjoghurt, der mit echten Früchten so rein garnichts am Hut hat, sondern nebst Joghurt und reichlich Zucker lediglich aus künstlichem Erdbeeraroma und Farbstoff besteht, aber für unsere heiß geliebten Karpfen ist nur Futter mit den besten, natürlichsten und ausgewähltesten Inhaltsstoffen gerade gut (und teuer) genug.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Da sag' noch einer, wir Angler hätten keinen an der Klatsche. Fressen selber Erdbeerjoghurt, der mit echten Früchten so rein garnichts am Hut hat, sondern nebst Joghurt und reichlich Zucker lediglich aus künstlichem Erdbeeraroma und Farbstoff besteht, aber für unsere heiß geliebten Karpfen ist nur Futter mit den besten, natürlichsten und ausgewähltesten Inhaltsstoffen gerade gut (und teuer) genug.



|good: richtig geil!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Da sag' noch einer, wir Angler hätten keinen an der Klatsche.
> 
> Fressen selber Erdbeerjoghurt, der mit echten Früchten so rein garnichts am Hut hat, sondern nebst Joghurt und reichlich Zucker lediglich aus künstlichem Erdbeeraroma und Farbstoff besteht, aber für unsere heiß geliebten Karpfen ist nur Futter mit den besten, natürlichsten und ausgewähltesten Inhaltsstoffen gerade gut (und teuer) genug.



Es geht hier weniger um irgendwelche Aromazusätze. Die sind dem Karpfen eh Wurscht. Ich habe noch nie irgendwelche Dips o.ä. für Boilies verwendet und fange sehr gut.

 Wichtig ist, wie gut der Boilie im Wasser "arbeitet", sprich den Karpfen an den Platz zieht, und ob der Karpfen ihn über längere Zeit hin gezielt sucht, weil er seinem Nahrungsschema entspricht.

 Und dazu spielen Inhaltsstoffe wie Robin Red, Milchprodukte, Krill- und Fischmehl (in meinen Boilies) eine wichtige Rolle. 

 Wenn ich dann Boilies angeboten bekomme, die angeblich diese Bestandteile enthalten, aber weniger als die Hälfte der Boilies bei SB kosten, obwohl SB im Vergleich zu anderen mit sehr schlanken Strukturen arbeitet, frage ich mich, wo der Haken ist. Womit wir wieder beim Thema Qualität wären ...


----------



## TropicOrange (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ich dachte da auch nicht an Dips, Powders und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt, sondern die Inhaltsstoffe der Boilies an sich.

Ohne mich näher mit den betriebswirtschaftlichen Strukturen von SB bzw. TopSecret auszukennen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass bei letzterem einfach durch die großindustrielle Herstellung ordentlich an Herstellungskosten eingespart wird. Deswegen müssen Zutaten und Verarbeitung nicht unbedingt billiger bzw. von schlechterer Qualität sein.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den jährlichen Boilie-Ausstoß von TopSecret im Vergleich zu Successful-Baits...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ich dachte da auch nicht an Dips, Powders und was es da sonst noch so alles gibt, sondern die Inhaltsstoffe der Boilies an sich.
> 
> Ohne mich näher mit den betriebswirtschaftlichen Strukturen von SB bzw. TopSecret auszukennen kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass bei letzterem einfach durch die großindustrielle Herstellung ordentlich an Herstellungskosten eingespart wird. Deswegen müssen Zutaten und Verarbeitung nicht unbedingt billiger bzw. von schlechterer Qualität sein.
> 
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den jährlichen Boilie-Ausstoß von TopSecret im Vergleich zu Successful-Baits...



Das ist wie im richtigen Leben: Die Großen kaufen günstiger ein, haben aber einen entsprechenden "Wasserkopf" (Marketing, Vertrieb, ...) mit zu versorgen.

 Da wird natürlich niemand mit konkreten Zahlen rausrücken. (Gleiches gilt für die Bestandteile der Murmeln #h) 

 Ich kenne hier in der Gegend einige Boilie-Hersteller des unteren Masse-Segments. Da wird im 2-Mann-Betrieb im Betonmischer angerührt. Der Einkauf von Bestandteilen läuft über "interessante, optimierte" Wege und bei 30% Marge (und die muss drin sein) kommt ein Kilopreis bei Konservierten von ca. 8 € raus.

 Lass den Großen bei gleicher Qualität 1,50 € sparen (was schwer wird). Dann sind wir bei 6,50 € pro kg. Wie kommt man also auf 3 €? Nicht durch Optimierung der Produktion, sondern durch Optimierung der Inhaltstoffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Ihr habt alle Sorgen- es gibt zig Sorten zu zig Preisen..

Ist doch also für jeden das Passende dabei und keiner wird gezwungen, irgendwas davon zu kaufen...

So what?


----------



## grazy04 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Da sag' noch einer, wir Angler hätten keinen an der Klatsche.
> 
> Fressen selber Erdbeerjoghurt, der mit echten Früchten so rein garnichts am Hut hat, sondern nebst Joghurt und reichlich Zucker lediglich aus künstlichem Erdbeeraroma und Farbstoff besteht, aber für unsere heiß geliebten Karpfen ist nur Futter mit den besten, natürlichsten und ausgewähltesten Inhaltsstoffen gerade gut (und teuer) genug.




#6

seh ich genau so.... oder ne Büchse Fisch für 99cent (weil muss ja billig sein) im Zelt liegen haben

Wer sich mal wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird sehr schnell feststellen das einige der bekannstesten Marken auf dem europäischen Markt aus max 3 verschiedenen Farbriken kommen. Unterhaltet euch doch mal mit Gerätehändlern die keine Kugeln aus ner " 1-Mann-Ich-Roll-Mir-Den-Arsch-Ab " -Bude verkaufen, wo das Zeug eigentlich herkommt. Ein Tip: Holland, Ungarn und Deutschland sind gaaaanz weit vorne.
Und wenn das Kilo 3€ bei wem auch immer kostet oder halt 15€.... glaub hier wirklich einer das der Verkäufer uns nur einen Cent schenkt? Oder das bei der vorherrschenden Mentalität: "was nix kost, iss nix" nicht einer auf die Idee kommt... ey mein Produkt ist zwar nix wert, aber wenn ich es teuer genug anbiete wirds von alleine gekauft..... denkt mal drüber nach!


just my 2 cent


----------



## Dennis76 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Moin moin,
ist schon lustig , dass viele Hunter-Kolegen so viel über gute und gesunde Ernährung von Karpfen wissen. Und was wissen wir von dem , was bei uns und unsern Kindern für ein dreck auf dem Teller landet |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Zum Thema. Die Boilies von Mk also Ts werden mit sicherheit ihre 
Fische fangen , genau wie die von SB oder welchem hersteller auch immer ,aber genau so werden Kartoffeln Mais Tigers Würmer etc gute Fische fangen nur halt nicht ganz so Selektiv und genau das ist der vorteil von Boilies und nicht der protein oder Fettgehalt.

Würde ich einen See kennen in dem KEINE beifänge zu erwarten wären,dann wäre ein Boilie der letzte Köder den ich benutzen würde.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Die Boilies von Mk also Ts werden mit sicherheit ihre
> Fische fangen


 
Das ist schon mal falsch. TS ist bzgl. der MK-Boilies nur für den Herstellungsprozess verantwortlich, nicht aber für die Bestandteile.



Dennis76 schrieb:


> aber genau so werden Kartoffeln Mais Tigers Würmer etc gute Fische fangen nur halt nicht ganz so Selektiv und genau das ist der vorteil von Boilies und nicht der protein oder Fettgehalt.


 
Ich angle auch gern mit Mais und Wurm, vor allem auch mit Pellets. Trotzdem haben Boilies neben der Selektivität noch einen weiteren Vorteil: Sie lösen sich erst nach vielen Stunden auf. Gerade im Sommer sind sie deshalb sehr vorteilhaft, wenn man nicht stündlich kontrollieren will.

Und bzgl. der Selektivität: Die ist bei 16er Boilies doch recht begrenzt, mal von kleinen Weißfischen abgesehen.



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Würde ich einen See kennen in dem KEINE beifänge zu erwarten wären,dann wäre ein Boilie der letzte Köder den ich benutzen würde.


 
Und warum?


----------



## Dennis76 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

#hMoinsen Naturliebhaber,
nun mal ruhig mit den jungen pferden.

Unabhänig davon wer für  die bestandteile und wer für den Vertrieb usw verantwortlich ist . Denke ICH schon das diese Boilies ihre Fische fangen werden. Was soll daran denn Falsch sein??

 Das ist halt nur MEINE meinung.

Zur Selektivität: ICH denke,dass ein 16er Boilie durchaus Selektiv sein kann,wenn er Hart genug ist.....oder eine tigernuss , Hartmais oder eine angekochte Kartoffeln usw. Sicherlich hast du recht,dass im gegensatz zum Wurm ein Boilie viel länger "durchhält".

Aber das ist auch nur MEINE meinung.

So und nun zum See ohne Beifänge: ICH denke ,dass es Karpfenköder gibt die viel schneller angenommen werden als Boilies,dort würde ich versuchen die Karpfen ausfindig zu machen und dann mit nem Medusa rig mit ein Paar quirligen würmchen oder Maden oder Mais.

Und auch das ist nur MEINE meinung.

Fazit: Ich möchte auf keinen fall Boilies verteufeln ich habe auch schon sehr viele und grosse Fische darauf gefangen.
Ich nur manchmal das gefühl,dass gerade einsteiger oder auch jüngeren (Karpfen)angler glauben es würde nur mit Boilie X oder Y funtzen. Boilies sind absolute Großartige köder,aber es gibt auch Alternativen. Und ich muss echt lachen (und die Köderhersteller auch) wenn ich so manche diskusion über Nährwerte ,  Protein, Kohlenhydrate etc lese,aber das ist Absolut OK für mich.

.....nur MEINE meinung.

Gruß Dennis

Ps. Ich rolle meine Boilies selbst und das seit knapp 20 Jahren.
Und das Grundrezept habe ich seitdem kaum verändert.
Grieß
Forelli o Fischmehl
Soja
Mais
Eier (und Schale)
fertig!

Sicherlich aus jux und dollerei Experimentiere ich auch mal,aber ich habe vollstes vertauen in meinen Boiliemix.


----------



## Dennis76 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

..................was ist denn heute mit mir los...........6 Setzen!!#q


----------



## NedRise (3. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Leudeleude,

die location muss stimmen, loten, wassertemp. messen und mal etwas nachdenken, wieso und weshalb, mal hier dund da 30min den see beobachten ob es verrätische akivitäten vorhanden sind, und dann fängt sb, ts, uns anderes...

boilies rollen und gestalten ist keine hexenkunst undfür 4Eur. das kg drehe ich absolut fängige boilies, du kannst an einem see ein jahr blanken, oder dich dumm und dämlich bis befriediegeng fangen, wenn man erst mal raus hat wo die fische sind.

nichtsdestotrotz fische ich gerne hochwertige, selbsgerollte köder, und zwar des vertrauens wegen.

ehrlich gesagt macht die dissussion wenig sinn, und es gibt tatsache für jeden geldbeutel und jede anforderung boilies auf dem markt.

gruss.

michael


----------



## NR.9 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also da ich ja schon 2012 in diesem Thread aktiv war will ich nun nicht nachstehen...
Die MKs fangen ... sind aber m.M.n. zu teuer für Jemanden der oft angeln geht und evtl. füttert.
Als viel Angler ohne lust auf selber rollen muss man eben immer auf den Preis kuken und man findet immer mal wieder Boilies die sehr billig sind und nicht schlecht von der Qualität.

Nachdem ich ca. eine Saison mit den MKs gefischt habe bin ich zu billigeren Boilies zurück und habe nun wieder einen Boiliehersteller gefunden bei dem man wenn man clever ist ca.2,5€ pro Kilo zahlt. Die Qualität ist vergleichbar mit teureren Readys von DB SB BLB etc. 
Wer wissen will welche es sind - Deep Water Baits - und wehe da kommt nun einer und unterstellt mir Werbung ... 
Habe mich hier schon oftgenug zu TS geäussert und werde dies nicht weiter tun aber teile da Marc 79 seine Meinung. 
Nach 10 Jahren erfahrungen mit Boilies, Produktion und Marketing wird man schlauer und lässt sich nicht so schnell von Werbung, toller Verpackung oder gerede von "Pro" Anglern einwickeln. 

In diesem sinne - wärend ihr hier noch streitet fange ich wieder ... morgen ersten Ansitz dieses Jahr - Spot 4 Tage gefüttert - entweder gibs ohne ende Bisse oder es wird ne Nullnummer. Also denne Petri


----------



## kati48268 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Wer einen Futterplatz unter Feuer halten will, wird nicht zu 1kg-Tüten-Knödeln greifen, das wäre schön blöd oder halt 'finanziell unabhängig'.

Das Gejaule über den Preis... Ohne Vorfüttern kann man mit 'ner 1-Kilo-Tüte fünf Ansitze bis ein komplettes Wochenende verbringen. 

Was kostet 
eine Autowäsche _(wo nach 1x Feldweg die Karre wieder wie ein Trecker aussieht)_, 
eine Runde Kurzen für 3 sssarfe Mädels auf'ner Party _(wo meist eine erfundene Handynummer bei raus springt) _
oder das Taschengeld des Juniors für die Klassenfahrt in den Zoo _(wo man den Titel 'most hated father' erntet, wenn man grad mal den Betrag für 'ne Tüte MK-, Quantum-, Pelzer-, xyz-Markenboilies rausrückt) ?!

_Von den Kosten des Spruchs der Daheim-Chefin,_ "wir müssen das Esszimmer auch endlich mal wieder renovieren und umgestalten, ist schon 2 Jahre her"_, mal ganz abgesehen.

Da steh ich doch lieber am Wasser, greif noch 3x mehr in den Edel-Beutel als gedacht und rein in die trübe Brühe damit |rolleyes


----------



## Black_Scorpion (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer einen Futterplatz unter Feuer halten will, wird nicht zu 1kg-Tüten-Knödeln greifen, das wäre schön blöd oder halt 'finanziell unabhängig'.
> 
> Das Gejaule über den Preis... Ohne Vorfüttern kann man mit 'ner 1-Kilo-Tüte fünf Ansitze bis ein komplettes Wochenende verbringen.
> 
> ...



|good:richtige Einstellung, so seh ich das auch.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist vergleichbar mit teureren Readys von DB SB BLB etc.



Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Frag mal nach den Inhaltsstoffen.


----------



## joedreck (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da liegen Welten dazwischen. Frag mal nach den Inhaltsstoffen.




Mag ja sein, ABER es sind und bleiben Köder.. Um Fische zu fangen. Nicht um Kleinkinder zu füttern oder zum Selbstverzehr. Vielleicht sollte man in dem Bereich doch mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und sich überlegen, was man eigentlich mit den Dingern will. Nämlich Fische fangen und nichts anderes. 
Natürlich sollte man, gerade wenn man regelmäßig füttert, nicht unbedingt Futter auf Erdöl- oder Säurenbasis (  ) nehmen, aber solang die Produkte biologisch abbaubar sind, würde ich mir da mal keine Gedanken machen. 

Ich finde es sollte dann doch jedem selbst überlassen sein und wenn die günstigen nunmal auch fangen... WARUM NICHT?


----------



## YdeeS (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, ABER es sind und bleiben Köder.. Um Fische zu fangen. Nicht um Kleinkinder zu füttern oder zum Selbstverzehr. Vielleicht sollte man in dem Bereich doch mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und sich überlegen, was man eigentlich mit den Dingern will. Nämlich Fische fangen und nichts anderes.
> Natürlich sollte man, gerade wenn man regelmäßig füttert, nicht unbedingt Futter auf Erdöl- oder Säurenbasis (  ) nehmen, aber solang die Produkte biologisch abbaubar sind, würde ich mir da mal keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Ich finde es sollte dann doch jedem selbst überlassen sein und wenn die günstigen nunmal auch fangen... WARUM NICHT?



Ich finde es auch super, dass so viele Leute mit schlechten boilies fischen. Wenn ich dann nämlich mit gutem Futter am See anrücke und ordentlich abräume schauen Die dann immer ganz blöd aus der Wäsche. Könnt ich mich immer Stunden lang drüber tot lachen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Gejaule über den Preis... Ohne Vorfüttern kann man mit 'ner 1-Kilo-Tüte fünf Ansitze bis ein komplettes Wochenende verbringen.


Hi,

auch wenn ich nicht vorfütter komme ich persönlich mit 1kg keine 5 Ansitze aus oder ein ganzes Wochenende.Höchstens wenn rein garnichts geht aber nichtmal dann.Ich fütter bei angelbeginn und nach jedem Fisch.Und da sind 1kg bei 2-3 Ruten vielleicht sogar alle noch an verschiedenen Spots garnichts.Zumindest für meine Gewässer und meine Angelei nicht.500-1000g gehen bei mir bei einem Kurzansitz locker weg.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Also ich darf ja nur mit 2 Ruten fischen, meist nehm ich auch unterschiedliche Geschmacksrichtungen, aber 1kg bei einem Kurzansitz (sind bei mir so 4-6 Stunden) - ich wüsste gar ne, wo ich die ganzen Dinger hinhauen sollte... vorallem würde mir beim Wurfrohr glaub ich der Arm abfallen. Gut, 5 Ansitze bekomm ich auch ne hin, aber für 3 mal reicht es locker. Wieviel fütterst du denn?


----------



## Sea-Trout (8. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Im Durchschnitt sind es ca. 500g bei einer Kurzsession aber manchmal auch 1000g.Ich finde das nicht soviel.Wenn ich ankomme fütter ich jeden Spot wo eine Montage liegt und nach jedem gelandeten Fisch,Aussteiger, etc. wird nachgefüttert.Da sind solche Mengen bei mir schnell weg wenn man mehrere Fische fängt und immer wieder nachfüttert.


----------



## Dsrwinmag (9. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch super, dass so viele Leute mit schlechten boilies fischen. Wenn ich dann nämlich mit gutem Futter am See anrücke und ordentlich abräume schauen Die dann immer ganz blöd aus der Wäsche. Könnt ich mich immer Stunden lang drüber tot lachen.


Jaja, schwimmende Schweine, die nur Trüffel fressen...

Dabei muss ich an die Urlaubsvertretung für die Nachbarskatze denken, die angeblich nur noch das mitgelieferte Whiskas fraß;

nach drei Tagen kam kein Frolicbrösel mehr am Boden an!:m

Wenn jemand schreibt, dass er mit günstigen Boilies, bzw. Maiskette genau so gut fängt, wieso sollte er dann kiloweise "high end" rausfahren?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## YdeeS (9. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Dsrwinmag schrieb:


> Jaja, schwimmende Schweine, die nur Trüffel fressen...
> 
> Dabei muss ich an die Urlaubsvertretung für die Nachbarskatze denken, die angeblich nur noch das mitgelieferte Whiskas fraß;
> 
> ...




Ich glaube ihnen ja dass sie ihre fische fangen mit billig boilies, aber es ist nunmal Fakt dass wenn jemand mit gutem Futter anrückt, Die fische merken welcher boilie ihnen mehr bringt. Ich hab niergendwo was von High-Class Futter geschrieben, ein guter boilie muss nicht mega teuer sein. Allerdings erhalst du für 2-3 Euro auch nix gescheites zumindest nicht wenn du nicht selber rollst und Die Baitfirma auch noch was verdienen will.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Natürlich kann man mit Griesboilies oder der Maiskette Karpfen fangen. Mit Sicherheit fängt man manchmal auch erheblich besser, als die Edelboilieangler. Über das Jahr gesehen fängt man mit gutem Futter aber besser! 
Natürlich muss jeder Angler selber wissen, was ihm seine Angelei wert ist. Wenn das Budget knapp ist, dann sollte man sich natürlich keine teueren Boilies vom "Munde absparen". Wenn es einem aber nicht auf den zehner für die Boilies ankommt und die Angelzeit aufgrund von Beruf/Familie stark limitiert ist, dann würde ich definitiv nicht am Futter sparen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Viel witziger ist's allerdings wenn du mit deinen Grießknödeln abräumst. Die Gesichter der 15€ pro kg Fraktion sind Gold wert. Gennerell kommt es beim Angeln auf viele Faktoren an, die Art und Qualität der Murmeln ist da nur einer, dazu noch ein eher unwichtiger. Die Billige Maiskette hat schon mehr Fische aus dem Wasser geholt als alle "premiumboilies" zusammen...



Ich fange auch viele gute Fische mit Mais & Co. Selbst beim Boilie-Angeln füttere ich mit vergorenem Mais zu. Das ist aber hier nicht das Thema.

 Was du immer so niedlich Griesknödel nennst, ist in Wirklichkeit meist eine Verbindung von Haftmittel, Konservierer und Aromastoffen, wenn 4-5 € pro kg nach unten durchbrochen werden.

 Und dass die Qualität der Bolies ein eher unwichtiger Faktor beim Fang ist, gilt nur, wenn nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Billig-Boilie gefüttert wird. Dann machen die Karpfen schon nach kurzer Zeit einen Bogen um die Chemiemurmeln, weil sie Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, dass das Zeug nicht gut für sie ist.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Gutes Futter ist nahrhaft für den Fisch und sollte gerne von den Fischen (Karpfen) gefressen werden. Der Preis spielt da eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es gibt sehr gute Boilies für 5 Euro/Kilo und absoluten Schrott für 10 Euro/Kilo. Mais ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Futter. Allerdings ist Mais an vielen Gewässern auch der Knaller für Brassen und Wasservögel.


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. März 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Matze Koch Boilies ?*

Hi zusammen,
bin zwar kein Karpfenfreak, hab aber in den letzten paar Jahren bei mir am Gewässer immer das Problem, dass ich beim Feedern, was ich noch vor ca.10Jahren sehr erfolgreich an den beiden Seen praktiziert habe(auch auf Karpfen!), nicht mal mehr schöne Rotaugen oder Brachsen fang, welche definitiv vorhanden sind.
Aber genau auf die hab ichs abgesehen!
Allerdings hab ich auch auf Mais und Maden keine Karpfen mehr gefangen, wie sonst früher auch.
Deshalb werde ich dieses Jahr das erste mal überhaupt in meiner Anglerlaufbahn(20Jahre!), mit Boilies fischen.
Da die Matze koch Boilies auch noch relativ neu sind und ich ihm vertraue, da ich mit seinen Tipps bisher immer recht gut gefahren bin, werde ich nun zwei von seinen süßen Boiliesorten testen.(Ananas/Maracuja+Honig/Vanille)
Mal sehen, ob ich so vielleicht wieder mal ein paar Karpfen mehr fangen kann.
Ich werde mich melden, wie zufrieden ich mit ihnen bin!
Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------

